# Bentley Discs please post you have recieved



## UK225

All discs that have been paid for have been posted.

Thanks for your co-operation & patience.

Please post here to let me know you have recieved.

UK225 - *Recieved*
JustinP - *Recieved*
Jonah - Â *Recieved*
Boggie - *Recieved*
TTJD - *Recieved*
CapTT - *Recieved*Â 
C20VTT - *Recieved*
Sundeep - *Recieved*
muTTley - *Recieved*
Nolan - *Recieved*
ThaTTch - Confirmed by IM - Cheque - *PAID Cheque - Special Delivery*Â 
SaTTan - Confirmed by IM - paypal - *PAID Paypal - Special Delivery*Â Â Â 
gcp - *Recieved*
Frazer - *Received*
zarniwoop Â - *Recieved*
Jazzedout - *Recieved*
Dogmatic6 - Confirmed - Cheque - *PAID Cheque - Special Delivery*
AndrewS - *Recieved*
Beepcake - *Recieved*
jimBo C - *Recieved*
tulum - *Recieved*
TToxin - Confirmed by IM - Cheque - *PAID Cheque - Special Delivery* Â Â 
jusTTin - Confirmed by IM - Cheque - *PAID Cheque - Recorded Delivery*
JohnD - *Recieved*
JAM225 - *Recieved*
RoberTTs - *Recieved*


----------



## justinp

Hi UK225

Thanks for getting the ball rolling on this, please put may name down.

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## jonah

About time  ;D


----------



## beepcake

Do they all have to be TT ones? I could do with one for my A6.


----------



## UK225

Jonah is that a yes you want in ?

Beepcake I will enquire for you :-/


----------



## boggie

Me too please.


----------



## Love_iTT

Is this for the Mac platform as well ;D ;D

Sorry, silly post I know but couldn't resist 

Graham


----------



## rcoll

i would be keen to get one too


----------



## Guest

Me too please.


----------



## TT-JD

Yeah me aswell please...

JD


----------



## was

Me too please 

was.


----------



## Wak

MODERATORS...please unstick Fliklite and make this a sticky thread!


----------



## Private Prozac

Sorry to be a 'newbie' but .......what is this?


----------



## UK225

It is basically a repair manual for the TT on a cd.

Read more here.

http://www.bentleypublishers.com/produc ... &subject=2


----------



## CapTT

Put me down for one aswell please UK225.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest

Does it cover the 150TTR ???


----------



## jam225

Count me in for one

Thanks

JAM


----------



## UK225

Afraid not lapTTop, at least not specifically :-/

Although there would still be a LOT of relevant info.

Most people who use these not really plan on splitting gearboxs & the like, but its usefull for things like trim removal, referencing torque settings things like that.

JAM your name has been added to the list ;D


----------



## jonah

Yes count me in ;D
Jonah


----------



## UK225

> Yes count me in ;D
> Jonah


Counted ;D


----------



## c20vtt

Put me down as well please!

Carl
Membership number 00023
Peterborough Region


----------



## JohnD

Please count me in, I'm not a member of the TTOC any longer does this matter?

Thanks,

John.


----------



## UK225

No doesnt matter, this is not a TTOC GB 

Your name has been added


----------



## tulum

Put me down for one please.


----------



## newcasTTle

put me down for one too, please


----------



## nolan

Hi UK225

Put me down for one please, had one for my last car (Corrado VR6) and the manual was invaluable.

Cheers
Nolan


----------



## ttisitme

UK225 Put me down for one please...

Did someone mention the TTR 150? I noticed this in the description :-

This CD-ROM also incorporates coverage for the Front Wheel drive and all wheel drive models.

Steve


----------



## davie

Put me down for one.

Cheers,

Davie


----------



## justtin

I'll have one to please.....

JusTTin


----------



## sattan

oh alright then ;D

Count me in too, sounds interesting.....


----------



## jamesclayton

COunt me in for one too.

How will the payment work ?


----------



## TankTop

Yes please!!


----------



## Dogmatic6

Put me down for 1 as well please


----------



## gcp

Morgan

Put me down for 1 too please.

Thanks

Gavin


----------



## fsr

can u put me down for one as well please, thanks in advance ;D


----------



## beepcake

Just an A6 one for me please, I will be TTless shortly :'(


----------



## zarniwoop

Stick me down for one.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## davef

Back after a long absence ;D ;D

Count me in for TTR bentley cd

cheers,

Dave


----------



## Jazzedout

If it covers the european engine codes and not the US ones, count me in for one as well!
Just a quick question! Does it cover the 3,2 TT as well?


----------



## AndrewS

Put me down for one please


----------



## UK225

> If it covers the european engine codes and not the US ones, count me in for one as well!
> Just a quick question! Does it cover the 3,2 TT as well?


No US engine codes only.

No 3.2 info


----------



## scoTTy

Any idea if they do an upgrade from the previous version?

I don't want to buy it all again just for a couple of updates. I am currently on V2.5r01sp0003 (i.e. up to date for the online updates)


----------



## UK225

scoTTy I shall inquire for you


----------



## Jazzedout

So, do we know what are the equivalent engine codes for European cars? 
For example, would there be any differences between my BAM engine and a US 2001 225 one?
If they are the same, I would very much like to have one please!


----------



## UK225

> So, do we know what are the equivalent engine codes for European cars?
> For example, would there be any differences between my BAM engine and a US 2001 225 one?
> If they are the same, I would very much like to have one please!


I am not sure m8, I have been using a 2001 disc with american engine codes, with my BAM engine code & have not so far found any differences to the manual for stuff I have been doing but I cannot say for sure there would be no changes :-/

horn is different in the US I beleive.

You in or out ?

Group buy is now closed but will include you if you want.


----------



## Jazzedout

Yes I will get one! Thanx. 
I just wanted to know if it will be of any use to me, but if you have used with a BAM engine no problem!

P.S. Lighting cabling should be different as well but I do not mind that and the horn! (perhaps the americans use a "Dukes of Hazard" type of horn ;D)


----------



## UK225

Please refer to new information on my original post on page one.


----------



## ttisitme

Hi UK225,

Scrub me off the list please, my uncle just sold his 180 and gave me the Bentley CD (well when it arrives), sorry to mess you around but thought id let you know ASAP.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Guest

sorry to be so late but if there's a chance of getting a cancelled one I'd appreciate it I accept punishment for not reading the forum for 10 days :-[


----------



## UK225

You can take Ring masters place as he no longer requires one


----------



## JohnD

Hi,

Could I send you a cheque, please IM me your address and payee info and I'll post it tonight.

Thanks,

John.


----------



## Dogmatic6

I would also like to pay by cheque , please send me your details 

cheers

Mark


----------



## UK225

Hi guys just waiting for all to confirm they are happy & I will then IM payment info


----------



## jonah

Any news ???
Jonah


----------



## UK225

Jonah payment IMs in next hour or two


----------



## neuromancer

Me too please if I'm not too late


----------



## UK225

neuromancer you have been added to the list and sent a payment IM, please dont delay in sending funds


----------



## davie

Sorry to mess you around but I have been away.
Unfortunatly at this time I will have to cancel.

Sorry for the late notice.

Davie


----------



## jonah

When can we expect delivery Morgan 
Jonah


----------



## UK225

Well I ordered on Tue or Wed I forget now, my credit card was debited thursday they quote 5-7 days so I am expecting arrival mid week I doubt they count weekends as days in the schedule.

I am massively busy with work but will attempt to motivate daughter into doing packing etc first bit of free time I will have is friday whilst waiting for AmD to do their stuff so want to post then.

Of course all of the above is assuming no delays at customs etc, you may note I have cashed NO cheques, & everyone that paypal or nochex the cash is still sitting in the respective accounts I will not cash any monies till I know they have cleared customs.

Their are still people who have not paid :'(

Please send funds asap


----------



## beepcake

Excellent news they've arrived, just make sure you send me the right one ;D


----------



## UK225

LOL will do Beepcake


----------



## trevor

Will there be any left over,or spare

cheers trevor


----------



## UK225

I didnt over order as I was carrying the cost of a few people as it is, a few still not have paid if one doesnt you can have their disc.


----------



## trevor

;D OK thats great just let me know

thanks trevor


----------



## justinp

Once again, thanks for sorting this out 

JustinP


----------



## UK225

Guys everyone that was shown as having paid by yesterday your discs were all sent AM this morning you should recieve tommorow.

Can you please all post to say you have recieved the discs when they are in your possesion.

Thanks
Morgan

P.S Looking like there will be some change left over which will be donated to TTOC once everyone has confirmed reciept.


----------



## jonah

That was quick ;D


----------



## jonah

Recieved mine this morning thanks for doing this.
Jonah


----------



## justinp

Hi

Iâ€™ve got mine waiting at home for me  unfortunately I wont get home until tomorrow night to try it :'(

Cheers

Justin


----------



## nolan

Cheers Morgan, received today, many thanks.

Nolan


----------



## beepcake

Mine arrived today and working fine, need to find some way to install it on more than one pc though


----------



## boggie

Mine arrived too! Thanks for all the trouble you went through in organizing this group buy Morgan, I hope those that haven't paid will do so soon.
Boggie.
P.S. I hear that it can only be installed on 1 PC, I am going to put it on my laptop but I may be changing this at the end of the year (have been dropping hints about Christmas presents ;D). Will I then be able to instal it on the new PC? It seems unlikely that I would have to purchase a new CD!


----------



## beepcake

It has activation stuff, so I assume you have to give a damn good reason why you are installing it again when you come to change it. Depends how arsey they are I suppose ???


----------



## UK225

IIRC you will need to email Bentley if you wish to move it to another machine they will give you a new activation code


----------



## c20vtt

Many thanks Morgan, I got my CD as promised this morning. Already installed on the laptop. Carl


----------



## UK225

Guys i have just dug this up from Bentley site regarding transfer from one PC to another..

Hope it helps, personally I would still just email them if I wanted to this Â 

Question
"I have two shops and will need to transfer my license between machines a couple of times per week. Is this a problem?"

Answer
The idea behind the license transfer function was
-enough security to prevent bootlegging; 
-reasonable support for our customers' legitimate need for administrative flexibility.

In pricing the product, our expectation is that we are prepared to generate new activation keys for a customer about once in a 30 day period, with a maximum of 4 new keys over the coming couple of years. We want to work with you, but suggest that, if you need constant access to the system on multiple workstations or laptops, it will be easier for everyone to take advantage of our multiple copy pricing.


----------



## boggie

Cheers Morgan,
Do you (or anyone else) know if they register the disc with the installed machines MAC or IP address or is there an other form of registration?
I have a broadband home network which is connected to ADSL via a router which emulates the server MAC address registered with the provider, which allows me to use multiple machines on the network with one MAC address.
In the unlikely event that they can ID the MAC address then I am ok, if not I may have to wait to see if Santa brings me a new notebook before installing. 
Cheers, Boggie


----------



## beepcake

I doubt it has anything to do with your mac address, i would guess it would base it's unique id on hdd serial, memory, processor speed etc like most other "single install" protections.


----------



## Jazzedout

Morgan, I have just received a call from the office that a CD arrived for me, so I guess everything is OK here too! 
Thanx again for organizing this!


----------



## newcasTTle

confirming i have delivery of the package - many thanks for organising this - cheers


----------



## Guest

Arrived safely on Thursday. Can't imagine (or rather, would prefer not to think about) all the hours you must have spent addressing all those envelopes and Special Delivery slips. Many thanks for all your hard work on our behalf.

RoberTTs


----------



## tulum

Cheers Morgan, disc arrived Thursday, no probs. Thanks for sorting it all out.


----------



## TT-JD

Cheers Morgan , Received on Thursday . Thanks a mill for organising this.

Cheers

JD


----------



## jamesclayton

Got mine safe and sound on Friday. Thanks again for all you hard work Morgan

james


----------



## AndrewS

Morgan,
Received mine on Friday. Many thanks for this.
Regards,
Andrew


----------



## gcp

Morgan

Mine arrived safely last week sometime. (was in France)

Many thanks for arranging.

Gavin


----------



## CapTT

Safe delivery confirmed Morgan.

Just got back from the USA so apologies for the delayed response. Pristine Bentley CD was waiting here for me.

Many Thanks once again . Jobs a good un`.


----------



## fsr

Morgan
Mine arrived about 2 mins ago ;D, many thanks for organising this buy.
Regards 
Frazer


----------



## jam225

Got mine 2day after long weekend away 

Many thnaks for all you help Morgan

JAM225


----------



## Dogmatic6

got mines aswell  , cheers for getting it sorted.

Mark


----------

